# black eyed hairless mouse



## pepsi111 (Apr 17, 2011)

hey everyone

just letting you know that after breeding my mice for 6 months i have got a black eyed hairless mouse

she is just starting to lose her hair around her eyes and under her jaw 
when it is more noticeable i will post some pics 

also would any of you know if there has bean a black eyes hairless mouse recorded or am i the first to breed one???


----------



## Brent (Apr 17, 2011)

I have lots here -
does any one know why these mice produced from white mice loose hair bit by bit and then they are hairless ?
what are they worth in pet shops?


----------



## lace90 (Apr 17, 2011)

pics??! are they smaller than its siblings? any differences in behaviour?


----------



## pepsi111 (Apr 17, 2011)

my mouse that is going to be a black eyed is actualy has dark grey hair so i think unsted of my other hairlesses its going to have black skin unsted of pink so yea
after work i will post some pics so you can see what i mean and will post pics every coupple days
=]


----------



## Serpentess (Apr 17, 2011)

Gross. Haha... I hate hairless rodents.
But congrats.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 17, 2011)

hehe i think pet mice and pet rats are awesome!


----------



## Serpentess (Apr 17, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> hehe i think pet mice and pet rats are awesome!


 Only with fur... Haha.


----------



## pepsi111 (Apr 17, 2011)

ok im back from work and im just about to upload
=]


----------



## Jason (Apr 17, 2011)

Brent said:


> does any one know why these mice loose hair bit by bit and then they are hairless ?


 
Mites


----------



## Niall (Apr 17, 2011)

I have the Hairless gene go through my Rats and even had few born without tails. I also bred mice couple years ago and ended up having baby mice with no tails being bred and I found that annoying because its hard trying to catch mice with no tails!!


----------



## pepsi111 (Apr 17, 2011)

this is the black eyed and im also going to post pics of my first hairless at the same age=]









my first hairless


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 17, 2011)

what do they look like when the lose all their hair? have u got pics?


----------



## pepsi111 (Apr 17, 2011)

yea i think i might ill just cheak for you=]

this is one of my many breeding hairless mice ( this one has my dombo ear gene )


----------



## pepsi111 (Apr 17, 2011)

its clayt-A-n thank you very much lol but yea i suppy you wil mice buy the load=]


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 17, 2011)

Cool! thanks heaps!


----------



## Torah (Apr 17, 2011)

theyre soooo cute !


----------



## pepsi111 (Apr 19, 2011)

thought i would share this with you guys
its the black eyed white and one of its sister's =] they where from the same litter btw


----------



## lace90 (Apr 19, 2011)

Cute


----------

